# I have never been sick that i know of, no cold, flu...etc.



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich?

Chciałbym spytać was co znaczy poniższe zdanie. Szczególnie chodzi mi o "that I know of", poprzedzone "never".

*I have never been sick that i know of, no cold, flu...etc.**

*_*Zdecydowanie nigdy nie chorowałem, nigdy nie miałem żadnego przeziębienia, grypy, itp.*_*

*lub

*Nic mi o tym nie wiadomo, żebym kiedykolwiek chorował, nigdy nie miałem żadnego przeziębienia, grypy, itp.*Termin ten pochodzi z 5 surprising secrets of people who never get sick, podtytuł What's the secret to good health? 
W akapicie, 3 znajduje się ten tekst, o którym mowa:
*I have never been sick that i know of, no cold, flu...etc.*

Dziękuję. The source: http://www.besthealthmag.ca/get-healthy/cold-and-flu/5-surprising-secrets-of-people-who-never-get-sick


----------



## Thomas1

Ja tak rozumiem tę część:
Z tego, co mi wiadomo...
Z tego, co wiem/pamiętam/sobie przypominam/się orientuję...
O ile wiem, (to)...

Moim zdaniem, 'zdecydowanie' wyraża zbyt duże prawdopodobieństwo, żeby je tu użyć.

PS: w polskim przed 'itp.' nie stawiamy przecinka.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Dziękuję, Thomas1.


----------



## LilianaB

_Z tego co wiem, z tego co mi wiadomo nigdy nie byłem chory_. I would personally say: _As far as I remember_. It sounds somewhat strange to me not to know about someone's own cold, or flue. A person may perhaps not remember.


----------



## R.O

That's what the person must've meant.


----------



## LilianaB

They should have written what they meant -- I know, often people mean one thing and write something else. It may pay to be psychic.


----------



## R.O

To of the statement is perfectly clear without any clarification. It's putative the person doesn't remember it. It is actually possible not to remember what diseases you've had in your life, isn't. it
Liliana,  I just love Patrick Jane so I have to say this:  There's no such thing as a psychic.  ;-)


----------



## LilianaB

Well, I would rather say: _not that I remember_, rather than_ I know of i_n this context. As to psychics-- of course there are psychics, some even work for the Police Department. Telepathy has been scientifically proven.


----------



## R.O

So has UFO.


----------



## Thomas1

LilianaB said:


> _Z tego co wiem, z tego co mi wiadomo nigdy nie byłem chory_. I would personally say: _As far as I remember_. It sounds somewhat strange to me not to know about someone's own cold, or flue. A person may perhaps not remember.


I agree, but we very often say such things and don't even realise it. People while talking aren't logical. If you listened to the recording of a casual conversation, you'd notice how incoherent it was.
Besides that, it may make sense in a context where the person is talking about their early childhood. It is a natural thing that we don't know such things (be it just because we don't remember it).


----------



## LeTasmanien

LilianaB said:


> Well, I would rather say: _not that I remember_, rather than_ I know of i_n this context. ....



As would most English speaking people LilianaB. I have never heard or read the expression "I have never been sick that I know of" before seeing it in this thread but I suppose that a person may be sick in some cases and not be aware of it.

Looking at the source as provided by Baltic the person was writing in a very casual manner, (some people might even regard it as vulgar), so was so the language used is a bit careless.

Incidentally, the writer is almost certainly Australian or a New Zealander. You can tell by the use of the slang terms "veggies" meaning vegetables. Also "strep throat" meaning a throat infection caused by streptococcus bacteria is yet another very popular term down under.


----------



## LilianaB

"Not that I know of", is a sort of cliche, often used in court, when people don't want to take full responsibility for what they testified to (just in case there was a slight chance that they must know about  something based on the evidence). This is the context I am mostly used to hearing this expression in.


----------

